# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  للاخوة داخل السودان

## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*هل يعمل الفيس بوك عندكم منذ   امس      عاجل فيدونا
*

----------


## كته

*شغال فل
                        	*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*عيد مبارك امس كان شغال بمعاناه فى تسجيل الدخول اما اليوم احاول منذ ساعه ولم يدخل ابدا ولا حتى الصفحه ما بجيبها 
انا فى الجزيرة
                        	*

----------


## كته

*انا في مدنى وهسع خاشى الفيس
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*وانا ايضا  فى الجزيرة--ربما تكون هذة المعاناة فى الجزيرة فقط   ياكته
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*سودانى ولا      ام تى ان  ياكته  ولا قمر صناعى
                        	*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*طيب المشكله وين فى المشغل ولا الشبكة 
عموما انا جربت ثلاث متصفحات اكبلولر واوبرا وفيرفوكس ما دخل 
والشبكة الشغال بيها سودانى ويبدو لى انو المشكلة فى سودانى ( مجازا وحقيقة )
انا برضو فى مدنى - حى المكى
                        	*

----------


## كته

*انا ام تى ان ياالصادق
                        	*

----------


## كته

*ياياسر سودانى وزين مابتخش بى سهوله اريبا افضل
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في مشكلة في دخول الفيس منذ عدة ايام
يقطع ويرجع
وضعيف جدا
                        	*

----------


## كته

*ياكسلاوى الشغله في الشبكات وليس في الفيس بوك انا جربت الشغله دى
                        	*

----------


## كته

*وبعدين  شبكه سودانى  مانافعه  زى الخروف الحمرى
                        	*

----------


## كته

*الخروف الحمرى رخيص ولحمو كعب
                        	*

----------


## كته

*وسودانى رخيصه  وشبكتها كعبه
                        	*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*زين عالم جمييييييييييل
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*تمام التمام
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*واضح أنو الجداد الإلكتروني عندهم محاولات لتعطيل الفيس بووك رغم فشلهم في فترة احداث سبتمبر ده الخلاهم يقطعو النت كلو لكن بنصحك تنزل برنامج إسمو hotspot shield  ده بفتح ليك الفيس سريع جدا أو أى موقع تاني قافلنو الجماعة ديل زي سودانيز والراكوبة
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Azmi shosh
					

واضح أنو الجداد الإلكتروني عندهم محاولات لتعطيل الفيس بووك رغم فشلهم في فترة احداث سبتمبر ده الخلاهم يقطعو النت كلو لكن بنصحك تنزل برنامج إسمو hotspot shield  ده بفتح ليك الفيس سريع جدا أو أى موقع تاني قافلنو الجماعة ديل زي سودانيز والراكوبة






سحقاً لهم ... 
...

جرب يا أستاذنا الصادق زي ما قال ليك صاحبنا عزمي لأنو تُجار الدين الناس القصر خايفين من تكرار قيام المظاهرات بعد العيد الله لا كسبـهم دنيا و آخرة ..
أو جرب أدخل من الأوبر تور أو تدخل من هنا   http://www.kproxy.com/servlet/redirect.srv/sruj/snvrabu/smno/p2/

و الرابط دا بيفتح ليك صفحة القوقل  ومنها تدخل الفيس أو سودانيز اون لاين أو الراكوبة لما يقفلوها تجار الدين ....

*

----------


## تجـــانے

*
أو من هنا يا أستاذنا ... 

http://www.kproxy.com/servlet/redirect.srv/sruj/styznrqpv/sopq/p2/


و أعلى مافي خيل الكيزان يركبوهـ 

*

----------


## Deimos

*من أيام الثورة فيه مشاكل .. hotspot بس ...
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

*جرب متصفح Comodo Dragon سريع وبخش معاك انشاء الله
*

----------


## كته

*يعنى الشغله في المتصفح مافى الشبكه
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*والله انا م عندي فيهو مشكله تب والحمد لله 

وشبكتي اريبا ومش ح تقدر تغمض عينيك 
*

----------


## abuashruf

*كل سنة وانت طيب 
سلم لى على عمى حامد عبدالحفيظ
*

----------


## abuashruf

*كل سنة وانت طيب يا الغالى  الصادق
شغال كويس 
قبل شوية كنت مع  اخينا /محمود اسماعيل فى الكاملين
أمرق من حلتكم  دى شوية 
او دخلوا ليكم ابراج زينا

*

----------


## abuashruf

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ياسر عمر
					

طيب المشكله وين فى المشغل ولا الشبكة 
عموما انا جربت ثلاث متصفحات اكبلولر واوبرا وفيرفوكس ما دخل 
والشبكة الشغال بيها سودانى ويبدو لى انو المشكلة فى سودانى ( مجازا وحقيقة )
انا برضو فى مدنى - حى المكى



كل سنة وانت طيب 
سلم لى على عمى حامد عبدالحفيظ
*

----------

